# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  (منتدى الحصن) للتراث و الثقافه

## معاذ ملحم

(منتدى الحصن) يكرم رؤساء بلدية (المدينة) السابقين



اربد - الرأي - رعى رئيس بلدية اربد الكبرى المحامي عبد الرؤوف التل الحفل التكريمي لرؤوساء بلديات الحصن السابقين والذي أقامه منتدى الحصن للتراث والثقافة والفنون بالتعاون مع البلدية.
وقال المحامي التل ان هذا التكريم يأتي لتذكر رجالنا السابقين الذين ساهموا بتقديم جهودهم وخدماتهم للمواطنين وأسهموا في بناء بلدة الحصن في الماضي حتى وصلت الى ايامنا هذه وأصبحت واجهة مهمة من اربد الكبرى.
والقى رئيس منتدى الحصن للتراث والثقافة والفنون المحامي مروان اندراوس كلمة أكد فيها أهمية تكريم هذه الكوكبة من أبناء البلدة والذين قدموا الغالي والنفيس من أجل تطور مدينتهم وتقديم أفضل الخدمات لسكان البلدة.
واشتمل الحفل على سكتش مسرحي للفنانين حسين طبيشات ومحمود صايمة بعنوان '' سوء تفاهم '' وقدمت فرقتا الجوارح والديون فقرات ودبكات شعبية وسلم في نهايته راعي الاحتفال الدروع التذكارية على رؤساء البلديات السابقـين.


منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرا على الخبر

----------


## غسان

_مشكور معاذ ..._

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مشكورين على المرور*

----------

